# Carbon Marine introduces the MicroSquare: $295



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

hook me up


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

The secret code for "hook me up" is 813-928-9887.  I will gladly ship to anywhere except 33616----I will deliver!

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks good Joe. Mine is still holding up like the day I got it. It sure makes Fly fishing from the Pathy alot easier.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

i will smash like a grape..... ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah, that is what you said about the CastingPillar.  Roll the evidence boys and girls.  

[Music please]
Lil Boy Tate put down his plate to smash the CastingPillar.
With a heave and hove, he made it above but realized it really was killer.
Audience around, face in a frown, his 315 pounds stood there on the CastingPillar.










Just mess'n with ya'll. I am still a little pissed about the hot dog trama at Manatee Hammock.  ;D

The Flats Poet,
Joe
Cm


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Well,I guess carbon fiber does have long term affects! [smiley=puke.gif]


----------

